# Pleco sucking on my Aro



## ludds (Sep 7, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone experience this. My common pleco likes chase my Jardine Aro and suck the slim off him.
Should I be worried? what should I do.
suggestion anyone. or have the same problem.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

If he actually catches him and gets a few sucks, I would be on it, separate these guys, I know some plecos will go after discus, and they seem like slower targets. There are other plecos that could work, even others of the same variety as some never develop the 'taste' Good luck.


----------



## ludds (Sep 7, 2010)

Ya I think I will this time around the Pleco seem to get a large area that does look a little nasty now
I don't want to loose the aro since 18" and perfect shape don't want a infection because of the Pleco behaviour.
Time to place him a FF ad.


----------



## stlove1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Get a smaller pleco


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

stlove1 said:


> Get a smaller pleco


lol and how is it gonna help? once the pleco have a taste of aro slim he will go for it and it. If you still want pleco then get the fancy one that eat veggie


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Common Plecos are usless IMO. As they get bigger they rarely eat algea and put a big bio load on your tank. I agree with honda3000 get a Bristle Nose Pleco or fancy one of some sort. Bristle Nose Plecos are cleaning machines. They are my favorite.


----------



## ludds (Sep 7, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> lol and how is it gonna help? once the pleco have a taste of aro slim he will go for it and it. If you still want pleco then get the fancy one that eat veggie


Put the pleco up in the FF ads, Yup at first he never bothered the Aro but now he loves to try and latch on to him.
My neighbor has a RTG 20" and had the same problem and he go rid of his pleco to. Told me to keep an eye on mine b/c it might happen. 
Thank for the advice on other Pleco .


----------



## phyeung (Feb 10, 2012)

mollyb said:


> If he actually catches him and gets a few sucks, I would be on it, separate these guys, I know some plecos will go after discus, and they seem like slower targets. There are other plecos that could work, even others of the same variety as some never develop the 'taste' Good luck.


Yes, my pleco loves to go after discus and chases them like crazy when I put frozen bloodworm. Pleco did not like discus taking "his" food. Discus scare of him and were running around. I could not stand pleco's behavior so I put pleco into another tank.


----------



## stlove1 (Dec 19, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> lol and how is it gonna help? once the pleco have a taste of aro slim he will go for it and it. If you still want pleco then get the fancy one that eat veggie


I guess I should have explained myself. I have L144 and they don't get big like common pleco's. I've got them in with discus, uarus' angels etc and never had a problem


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Definitely separate them. Slime sucking can cause bad infections and stresses the fish. Plecos can get pretty aggressive when they get bigger. Our 11" sailfin takes no crap from any of the aggressive fish that share his tank - he'll chase off the oscars, the flowerhorns and the yellow jacket from his food or cave.

Also, the big plecs are pigs. A pleco is the only fish that can eat 100g of fish food and produce 1000g of poop. Not good for an aro tank, it really adds to the bioload.


----------



## phyeung (Feb 10, 2012)

Elle said:


> the big plecs are pigs. A pleco is the only fish that can eat 100g of fish food and produce 1000g of poop.


Haha. That's true. I have to suck their poop everyday since their tank has no filter. It was far too many poop then food I gave them.


----------



## stlove1 (Dec 19, 2010)

phyeung said:


> Haha. That's true. I have to suck their poop everyday since their tank has no filter. It was far too many poop then food I gave them.


That's the reason I got rid of my marble horn, so much poop and the length of it.....


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I have a king tiger and he is fine with my discus. He likes to eat meat so he is pretty happy finishing off all the discus food on the floor. he does nto mind the daily water change, the high temp, and he loves currents.
He does not swim around too much and never chase the discus. If anything, when he is out the discus sometimes will poke at him with their noses and he will then run away.LOL


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

common plecos normally can get aggressive as they go. Try a panaque type or hyprancistrus type. Of course you can go with bristlenose as well.


----------

